# Plowable event



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Anybody care to take a guess on this years first plowable event for Michigan? I am thinking sometime late November.

Ryan


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

thanksgiving time for MI around or on the 21st


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanksgiving,....... No TURKEY FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is the weather report for tonight and tommorow in my neck of the woods.
Tonight
Very windy. Rain and snow showers in the evening... then just snow showers and blowing snow after midnight. Snow accumulation of 4 to 6 inches. Lows around 32. Northwest winds 35 to 45 mph decreasing to 30 to 40 mph by midnight. Chance of precipitation 100 percent. 
Tuesday
Very windy. Snow showers in the morning...then just a chance of snow showers in the afternoon. Blowing snow. Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches. Highs around 37. Northwest winds 30 to 40 mph decreasing to 25 to 35 mph. Chance of snow 100 percent.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i hope we get it my fourwheeler ha been parst sience end of october with my brand new snow /all terain tires on it o now i can probally ride it again i hope its not to heavy but if it is ill deal with it


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

With the way the economy is going in michigan it probably won't snow until January. 
To much bad charma around here.


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I would not be a bit suprised if it did not snow until January, but I hope not, need some money....


----------



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

i hope the snow waits untill after next monday because untill then i will not have the plow mount on my truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't see anything for the next 10 days for you guys!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I hope it holds off for 2 weeks. Just started a big retaining wall project on a lake and the wind coming off of it was a bit nip-ley.

Day after Turkey Day would be my bet.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am ready for snow anytime. Just finished up getting the plow ready today. The paint will be dry tomorrow. payup payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;419482 said:


> Anybody care to take a guess on this years first plowable event for Michigan? I am thinking sometime late November.
> 
> Ryan


tuesday next week


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am just hoping for somthing here soon. Need some extra cash flow and I really want to try out my new truck. I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER!!!!!!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wether report for my area says snw this weekend. Dont think it will be plowable though.


----------

